
Show HN: GitHub Code Review with Emacs - lc2817
https://blog.laurentcharignon.com/post/code-review-in-emacs/
======
snazz
Thank you! I couldn’t manage to do GitHub stuff within eww too effectively
(and eww is at best a hack).

------
lkurusa
Awesome! Plugins like this make me want to make the switch to emacs from vim
sooner than ever.

